# I-130 - validity period



## boydepaname (Mar 26, 2012)

Hi,

I was wondering whether anybody might be able to help. My wife and I are now currently looking at relocating to the US and I had a question about the I-130 immigrant visa petition.
Our timeline at this point is quite uncertain (i.e. we don't know exactly when we will want to move to the US), but given that I understand the process can take quite a long time we thought it would be worth getting started as early as possible.
How long is the I-130 valid for once it has been approved? For example, could we wait 18 months from the approval of the I-130 to lodge a visa application? I know that a visa generally has a 6 month limit but haven’t been able to find similar information on the petition?
Any advice more than welcome.
Thanks


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

An I-130 is approved indefinitely. Once approved it will be processed by the National Visa Center if you are seeking to bring your spouse to the US from another country. You can keep the case open with the National Visa Center as long as you keep in contact with them at least once a year


follow this well written story

https://docs.google.com/file/d/0B3Er...dlTVBQUzg/edit


----------

